# What AASHTO sections/tables to bring?



## kalare (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey everyone...

I have absolutely no experience in bridges, i've spent my whole 7 year career working on buildings. Going through the sample NCEES test, I feel like I can work through most of the problems that don't reference AASHTO, and even some of the ones that do. The issue is, some of those AASHTO problems refer to random tables and sections that I have not studied, the whole AASHTO is just too much to study.

My question is this:

Is there/are there any recommended sections and more importantly tables that I should print out and study as well as bring with me to the test?

Thanks


----------



## calpal (Sep 15, 2011)

kalare said:


> Hey everyone...
> I have absolutely no experience in bridges, i've spent my whole 7 year career working on buildings. Going through the sample NCEES test, I feel like I can work through most of the problems that don't reference AASHTO, and even some of the ones that do. The issue is, some of those AASHTO problems refer to random tables and sections that I have not studied, the whole AASHTO is just too much to study.
> 
> My question is this:
> ...


It is my opinion that you atleast bring first 4 chaptors which contains most of the basics. If you can study these chaptors it will help you a lot.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you taking the SE or the PE with structural in the afternoon? If you are taking the SE, I would highly recommend you take as much of the code as possible simply because you don't want to not have the information you need for an easy problem. You're right that there is no way you can study it all, but at least you can familiarize yourself with the layout and know what chapters are what, which will help immensely on the exam.

Good luck!


----------



## kalare (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm taking to SE...thanks for the help. I guess I'll just have to bring as much of it as I can!


----------

